# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PLAYSTATION 3 ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## fotinio

Καλησπερα παλικαρια εχω το γνωστο YLOD στο PS3 μου και θελω να κανω reball,εχω πιστολι θερμου αερα καθως και σολντερινη,το εκανα reflow αλλα και παλι δεν κρατησε πολυ.Ρε παιδια αν μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει και να μου πει τι υλικα ακριβως χρειαζομαι για να κανω reball και πως να το κανω?γιατι δεν γνωριζω.Εχω σκασει γιατι ειχα αγορασει ενα ps3 παλια και μου το εβγαλε,μετα ξαναπηρα ενα αλλο παλι fat και παλι μου το εβγαλε ενω τα ειχα κανει reflow και παλι μου το βγαζει

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## YiannisQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh8lkoEPLrc

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα reball χωρις προθερμαντηρα ξεχνα το,χωρις αυτον θα παρεις pad στο χερι 100000% και θα καταστρεψεις το chip.
Αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι μια ευκολη διαδικασια αν την κανεις για πρωτη φορα,δες εδω για τι διαδικασια μιλαμε.

----------


## fotinio

για να το παω σε καποιον εμπειρο δεν συμφερει γιατι με ειπε 80 ευρω και ειπα να δοκιμασω να το κανω μονος.Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω αυτο το εργαλειο που βαζουν το τσιπ και κανουν τις κολλησεις?και μπιλιες αν ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω και στο περιπου ποσο στοιχιζουν?εκτος αυτου εαν ξεκολλησω την cpu που εχει απο κατω μια γκριζα σιλικονη μετα πως θα την ξαναβαλω?τι υλικο πρεπει να βαλω εκει?καμια ειδικη σιλικονη?

----------


## betacord85

και τι ειναι να κανεις reballing?δηλαδη ειδατε ενα βιντεακι στο youtube και νομιζετε οτι θα το πετυχετε με το πιστολι θερμου αερα που αναβουμε τα καρβουνα?ναι λογικο ειναι να σου παει ακριβα γιατ θα βαλει υλικα κοπο και θα σο δωσει και εγγυηση...αν του εβαλες χερι ξεχασε το...θα το καταλαβει ο τεχνικος οτι εκανες λαμογια και θα σου παρει τα διπλασια και με το δικιο του...

----------


## YiannisQ

εγω απλα του έδειξα ενα βιντεο για το πως γινετε.Τωρα αν θελει να παρει την ευθηνη να το κανει .......?????
Εγω που ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος επειδη δεν εχω τα καταληλα εργαλεια αλλα ουτε εχω ασχοληθει με το reballjng ουτε που θα το σκεφτόμουνα να το κανω 
+1 στα λεγόμενα σου

----------


## fotinio

τελοσπαντων ρε φιλαρακια ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων που αφιερωσατε τον χρονο σας και ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου,θα δω τι θα κανω στην πορεια.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το παω καπου φθηνοτερα(αν βρω)αλλιως μπορει να παρω καινουργιο και φυσικα slim

----------


## chipakos-original

> τελοσπαντων ρε φιλαρακια ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων που αφιερωσατε τον χρονο σας και ασχοληθηκατε με το θεμα μου,θα δω τι θα κανω στην πορεια.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το παω καπου φθηνοτερα(αν βρω)αλλιως μπορει να παρω καινουργιο και φυσικα slim


Η λέξη (φθηνότερα) αν δεν συνοδεύεται με τη λέξη (αλλά σίγουρα να κάνει σωστή δουλειά) τότε σημαίνει ότι πας φιρί - φιρί να πετάξεις το μηχάνημα στα σκουπίδια.Τώρα αν δεν έχεις τα λεφτά που χρειάζονται γι αυτήν την δουλειά μπορείς να τα μαζέψεις σιγά σιγά όπως κάνουν οι περισσότεροι. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αν σου πω έλα να σου το φτιάξω εγώ τσάμπα και μετά σου πω αααααααα κρίμα δεν τα κατάφερα και σου το κάνω μη επισκευάσιμο έχεις κάποιο όφελος από αυτήν την συμπεριφορά???....ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ Γι αυτό να εύχεσαι όποιος ασχοληθεί να έχει πείρα πάνω σε αυτόν τον τομέα Reflaw και Rebbaling. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

